# my 20g long betta planted project



## maxima423 (Jun 28, 2010)

so this is day 1 of my 20g long betta planted tank project, each compartment will have its own set of theme and plants

tank - 20g long
stock - bettas 
mixed substrate - eco complete/gravel mix
lighting - coralife 30" T5NO 18w per bulb, both 6700k

this is still in the making, will take a few months to complete

missing: more hovering plants for other three compartments

this is a FTS









first compartment:

approximately: 5-5.5g 
inhabitant: Pontus, MGHM rosetail betta
plant - brazilian pennywort planted and hovering 
















second compartment: i want to make this into a only Cryptocoryne tank, this is my "Crypt" tank

approximately: 5-5.5g
inhabitant: Spot, CT betta
plant: Cryps - lucens, wenditti red/green
missing: hovering plant, can anyone recommend any?

















third compartment: my plan for this is to have multiple chain swords and having the banana plant in the middle as the center piece, makes it unique i guess lol, i plan on getting one more banana plant

approximately: 5-5.5g
inhabitant: Giyo, CT betta 
plant: pygmy chain sword, banana plant
missing: hovering plant

















fourth compartment: this is the tank will prob take the most work, i plan on putting one more DW and getting more plants that should be tied to a DW, this tank will have no rooted plants, any plant suggestions would be cool, also i am waiting for the java moss to grow so i can add another DW that would arch over his whole space ^_^

inhabitant: Crius, double tail betta
approximately: 5-5.5g
plant: bolbitus, java moss, water sprite 

















this is still in the making, i think another two to three months and ill be finished, any suggestions to make this tank better would be appreciated ^_^


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that looks wonderful, I bet your fish are very happy in that habitat! I really like the look of that Brazilian Pennywort, is it a difficult plant to maintain? I think the arching driftwood sounds really cool, I can't wait to see pictures as your project comes along!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks wonderful! The only problem I see is that you have no caves for your fish to hide in. To me, that's a crucial part of any Betta environment. Just get some small terracotta pots and make sure you plug the drain holes so they don't get stuck!


----------



## maxima423 (Jun 28, 2010)

oh okay, thats a great idea, ill do that the next time i head to home depot, and thanks for the suggestions and complements ^_^

@lolaquigs, oh it is, its a huge pain, i trimmed for about an hour and this is how many stems i got, i bought two of them at the store, and this is how many i got after trimming, the little ones you see just floating around near the substrate, they will grow soon and thats what i am waiting for so i can plant or float them


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome. =) To plug the holes, you can just stick a piece of aquarium sponge in the hole.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, that is a plant I will definitely hold off on then! lol


----------



## maxima423 (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, you don't have to trim it, I just wanted too, it's a great hovering plant, when I first put it in the tank, over night Pontus made a bubble nest and I looked under the leaves and their were bubbles right under it, was really nice to see, and they really go well with pontus's color =]


----------



## maxima423 (Jun 28, 2010)

oh i forgot to give a updated FTS










also if you can see, all four bettas are in the top just "chillin like a villian", so happy they are doing that in the stems ^_^

the two rescue containers are in the front, i dont have any where else to put them, i might buy a critter keeper, but this is fine for now until i can rehome them

so you think i can grow plants in the containers in the front of the tank!! i plan to put either one java fern or one anubias plant in both containers

the bigger container is in a constant 80* 
the smaller is around 75 
i do multiple water changes for them per day, i just take some of the 20g water and switch them out and put some prime

the messy stuff in the right container are just some leaves that i need to clean off when i get home later


----------

